# Where are people from?



## davidsw8

*Which part of the UK are you from?*​
Scotland13910.59%Northern Ireland594.50%Wales826.25%England - North-East1168.84%England - North-West18714.25%England - Midlands19414.79%England - South West1178.92%England - South East19414.79%England - London1269.60%Outside UK987.47%


----------



## davidsw8

Just wondered whereabouts people live? Interesting to see what areas of the country has the most muscle :thumb:


----------



## nobody

Midlands


----------



## Willie

From Scotland but now living in London


----------



## davidsw8

Willie said:


> From Scotland but now living in London


Ah, would you put Scotland or London though? I'm from Wales but now in London, so I'd personally put London...


----------



## Was_Eric

davidsw8 said:


> Ah, would you put Scotland or London though? I'm from Wales but now in London, so I'd personally put London...


your from wales, not remember that take that song?

im a manc


----------



## davidsw8

erics44 said:


> your from wales, not remember that take that song?
> 
> im a manc


Which Take That song would that be? (Am I gonna regret asking?)


----------



## SHAROOTS

Northern Ireland but we call it Norn Iron because of our accent!! lol


----------



## Was_Eric

davidsw8 said:


> Which Take That song would that be? (Am I gonna regret asking?)


NEHHHHHHHVER - forget where your coming from

NEHH HEEHHHH VER - pretend that is all real

SUUUUUUUUM DAY - soon this will all be someone elses dream

this will be someone elses dreaaam

remember it now?


----------



## Jay.32

Newport in wales


----------



## Need-valid-info

Wales has most muscle it is steroid capital of UK if not europe


----------



## Willie

davidsw8 said:


> Ah, would you put Scotland or London though? I'm from Wales but now in London, so I'd personally put London...


*pedant hat on* - you asked where I was from, not where I live and my accent which seems incomprehensible to most southerners would betray me if i said London.


----------



## davidsw8

erics44 said:


> NEHHHHHHHVER - forget where your coming from
> 
> NEHH HEEHHHH VER - pretend that is all real
> 
> SUUUUUUUUM DAY - soon this will all be someone elses dream
> 
> this will be someone elses dreaaam
> 
> remember it now?


:laugh: Of course!

Welsh and proud of it, just live in Londinium now though...


----------



## Was_Eric

davidsw8 said:


> :laugh: Of course!
> 
> Welsh and proud of it, just live in Londinium now though...


you dont look welsh mind, more of a jock


----------



## davidsw8

Willie said:


> *pedant hat on* - you asked where I was from, not where I live.


Willie

Good point, badly worded question on my part :confused1:

Though, I did think that asking where people live might sound a bit stalker-y :laugh:


----------



## Need-valid-info

dirty northern monkey


----------



## Nathrakh

Dagenham - east London


----------



## Spragga

....midlands


----------



## anabolic ant

west west london


----------



## d4ead

where ever i lay my head is home, i have no attachment to my birthplace, yet i now live about 10 miles from it sickening.

Im out side london just, to the south west of the city.


----------



## d4ead

west west london lol sounds like slough


----------



## flynnie11

rep of ireland ...


----------



## Dagman72

Nathrakh said:


> Dagenham - east London


x2


----------



## LittleChris

West Country :2guns:


----------



## flexwright

Wales - Cardiff


----------



## awesomerobbo

York.

Where Men are Men & Sheep are scared.


----------



## westsider

ealing, west london.


----------



## roy

lancaster!!!!


----------



## ichigo

durham


----------



## Dezw

Near Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## Nelson

The beautiful south....:cool:


----------



## Guru Josh

Midlands


----------



## Lou

Born in Singapore; of mixed parentage (Dutch and English) lived in The Netherlands for many years spent last 30 years in the UK...... :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

I am from the USA.


----------



## heavyweight

London Baaaby :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt

Vermont...USA.


----------



## evad

Hamster said:


> Yorkshire.


how are you not fat id permenantly eat yorkshire puddings if i was from flat cap/ferret country


----------



## Tommy10

From Glasgow but live in manchester


----------



## welshflame

my name says it all . im in the south though


----------



## Gerry_bhoy

Glesga, Sunny Scotland.


----------



## Sti_prodrive

London - born & breaded !


----------



## bravo9

Live in lancashire, born in Yorkshire


----------



## MissBC

NEW ZEALAND

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

They breed them well over there :whistling:


----------



## N2GB

West wales and yes it is raining again for a change


----------



## B-GJOE

Can you add East Anglia or East of England to the poll. I live in Norfolk during the week and go home to Spalding Lincs at weekends. Both of which are neither north east or south east.


----------



## Tasty

Lahnden muscle


----------



## Lokstoc

< -- From the land down under! Aussie here


----------



## ZAXXXXX

East Midlands.


----------



## stow

awesomerobbo said:


> York.
> 
> Where Men are Men & Sheep are scared.


Where you training mate?


----------



## stow

Yorkshire


----------



## bentleymiller

Need-valid-info said:


> Wales has most muscle it is steroid capital of UK if not europe


Do you really believe that??

David


----------



## Willie

bentleymiller said:


> Do you really believe that??
> 
> David


I used to work with a boy from Cardiff and he used the go on about the number of young guys using gear in Wales all the time.


----------



## egyption t

im an outsider...Egypt


----------



## siovrhyl

i don't think i need to answer this one lol


----------



## 2fat2old

Salford. :thumb:


----------



## HGH

East Mids but now live in Vietnam


----------



## Dandy-uk

lincoln


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

blackburn, lancashire


----------



## andy51086

scotland


----------



## Ollie B

South East. Hertfordshire


----------



## Judas

Kent.


----------



## Rickski

Manchester


----------



## cecil_sensation

devon


----------



## davidsw8

B|GJOE said:


> Can you add East Anglia or East of England to the poll. I live in Norfolk during the week and go home to Spalding Lincs at weekends. Both of which are neither north east or south east.


Hi Joe

Sorry, I tried to change it yesterday but it won't let me :confused1:

I reckon Norfolk is South East and Lincs is Midlands though, so you just have to plump for one. :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver

hackskii said:


> I am from the USA.


I've heard of a place called the USA...

I live in ugly flat East Anglia (actually it's neither, but we want to keep it unspoiled by townies...). :laugh:


----------



## evad

MissBC said:


> NEW ZEALAND
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> They breed them well over there :whistling:


where were you born :whistling:

sorry you left yaself well open (so to speak) :lol:

im from a posh place in cheshire, live in lancashire though near salford/bolton/blackburn/bury


----------



## Nathrakh

Dagman72 said:


> x2


Where bouts you training?


----------



## South Champ Jnr

Southampton! But only the last 4-5years, so dont get the whole southampton-portsmouth rivalry??? Personally worked door in both citys and found the chavs identical. portsmouth is no better/worse than soton two equally average citys


----------



## Tasty

Prodiver said:


> I've heard of a place called the USA...
> 
> I live in ugly flat East Anglia (actually it's neither, but we want to keep it unspoiled by townies...). :laugh:


I've lived in east anglia and I can assure you, it's both.


----------



## Harry Sacks

South west


----------



## YEHBUDDY

Hemel Hempstead but work in london and am just 20mins from london hence london be my vote


----------



## nitrogen

politically Eastern Europe, geographically Central Europe


----------



## Prodiver

Tasty said:


> I've lived in east anglia and I can assure you, it's both.


You obviously don't know E Anglia really well...


----------



## Guest

West Bloomfield, Michigan (U.S.)


----------



## dog5566

from the green hills of devon


----------



## boodika

Bolton, UK...


----------



## Macca 1976

Rochdale


----------



## Dagman72

Nathrakh said:


> Where bouts you training?


Train at Origin (used to be called Paradise) and Gold's (Gold's in name but nothing else, actually a disgrace to call it Gold's).

How about you?


----------



## Nathrakh

Dagman72 said:


> Train at Origin (used to be called Paradise) and Gold's (Gold's in name but nothing else, actually a disgrace to call it Gold's).
> 
> How about you?


Muscleworks - looked at the Gold's in Rainham Rd. but no good to me.


----------



## LOCUST

essex


----------



## Dagman72

Nathrakh said:


> Muscleworks - looked at the Gold's in Rainham Rd. but no good to me.


Why was it no good?

Muscleworks - where is that?


----------



## Nathrakh

Didn't have the range of equipment I was looking for and were really pressuring me to sign a membership contract - anyways, Muscleworks is in Bethanl Green...not too far away.


----------



## Dagman72

Nathrakh said:


> Didn't have the range of equipment I was looking for and were really pressuring me to sign a membership contract - anyways, Muscleworks is in Bethanl Green...not too far away.


Agree about equipment, very poor indeed and yes the contract membership is just bull****.

As I said before - how you can call it Gold's Gym is beyond me.

Just looked up Muscleworks - looks a good gym indeed


----------



## Totalrebuild

Scotland


----------



## stephy

scotland, near glasgow


----------



## W33BAM

I see Scotland only has one option but England SIX!!! Pmsl!!


----------



## W33BAM

Pelayo said:


> From Glasgow but live in manchester


That's ma boy, don't forget your roots noo!! :lol:


----------



## Growing Lad

Croydon, south east


----------



## bentleymiller

I am from the Peoples Republic of South Wales


----------



## Dsahna

Northeast me mate


----------



## Need-valid-info

what is the peoples republic of south wales


----------



## Big Gunz

I am a Manc.


----------



## Cawley

Wales baby.. Cardiff boy all out.


----------



## powerlifter8

Glasgow


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I have a house in Edinburgh and I also rent/spent most of the week in Cambridge at the mo


----------



## pea head

Stoke on Trent


----------



## Scottevans820

Norwich, Norfolk


----------



## boyd_j

liverpool


----------



## lumpy

suffolk


----------



## M_at

Maidenhead - right by the river.


----------



## Rocho

Leeds:2guns:


----------



## smaj210

Nottingham


----------



## Rosedale6

Norfolk.


----------



## big_jim_87

london till 19yrs then kent coast. gyms are **** but more english ppl er so its 50/50 on if i go back, prob open my own gaff at some point, aint goin back lol


----------



## coldo

Scotland ftmfwy0.

Kilmarnock, Ayrshire to be exact.


----------



## avfc_ant

Birmingham


----------



## rustie83

Essex here, but Im not a chav b4 you lot start.


----------



## JPO

St Helens Noth West


----------



## 54und3r5

south wales


----------



## bundy09

smack bang in the middle northampton! cobble sh!ts


----------



## Themanabolic

north wales & liverpool


----------



## UK muscle man

middlesbrough


----------



## Magic Torch

Falkirk then London then Hertfordshire then Southend now London again


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Born in Tehran, then moved to Oxford, then North London, now Greater London


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Carmarthen in West Wales.


----------



## BigMutha

Earth,but some would dispute that!! :bounce:

Ps: Born in West Germany on a Raf Base,both parents use to be in the Raf,both English may I add,back to Blighty when I was 1 and then lived all over England when I was young,My father use to sell our House every year to supplement his income lol,Since Adulthood have lived in Cambridgeshire,Southern Spain(Marbella),London and Hong Kong.I live now in HK in Central, but am over in Blighty for a few Months Chilling,so near Cambridge at this precise moment. So to answer your q would have to say England as have never been anywhere in the majority.


----------



## wes

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Carmarthen in West Wales.


Ha Ha. I've been there, off all the places. Ye are a bunch of mad cnuts:laugh:

To answer the question. The Peoples Republic of Cork:bounce:


----------



## Rachie

im from a little town near coventry.....go to uni in liverpool and going to be moving to london when i finish!!


----------



## dongrammar

LONDONLONDONLONDON


----------



## BLUTOS

Oooo-aaarrrrr were Ambrosia!

Plymouth Devon!


----------



## TOBE

England, North West; Bootle, Liverpool.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

blackburn. nw


----------



## BIG_DEAN

costa del newcastle


----------



## Rachie

TOBE said:


> England, North West; Bootle, Liverpool.


im at uni in liverpool at the mo.....i live in aigburth....not too far away!


----------



## XL

London.


----------



## TURTLE21

sunny north wales..


----------



## ste2103

from brum but now live down cornwall.


----------



## SamG

Born in Bedfordshire, now living in Colchester, Essex.


----------



## Si Train

I'm from Leicester but i now live in York


----------



## Jem

I am a Geordie but live in Brum


----------



## nothing2fear

Sunny Sussex


----------



## skd

me.....essex


----------



## ostrain

Solihull, Birmingham


----------



## ollie_ollie

croydon. south london.


----------



## avfc_ant

Jem said:


> I am a Geordie but live in Brum


Where do you train?


----------



## jamie seagia

im a scouser lol lpool


----------



## Wiggy

North East


----------



## Hardc0re

Scotland


----------



## EDDIE.H

Sunderland, the only premier team in the north east :thumb:


----------



## offo

What does the isle of man come under mate? welsh boy here


----------



## Mick/ BOY

Newcastle!!! :cool2:


----------



## Markc

My mum


----------



## Ser

West coast of Scotland, parents were Glaswegian but moved west when they were kids.


----------



## GHS

I love the way England has 6 sub sections in it but WALES, SCOTLAND and NORTHEN IRELAND are just classed as one place....

North, South and Mid Wales??

You can tell the OP was English...


----------



## AB1990

and the op was from london as it has its own section 2 lol

Im from northern ireland


----------



## newhope

i was born london but have moved all over the country all my life, lived in north wales and around europe for a few years...north of england mainly though so i put north west


----------



## JokaJJayy

west london... pap pap... *gun fingers*


----------



## Miike

Where's west England!


----------



## lukeee

south east kent


----------



## SK-XO

Im an evil scotsman


----------



## johnlondon

from west london, ealing, but now live in the west country bristol.


----------



## alphadog

Telford in Shropshire


----------



## Concrete

West Lancashire bloke who found his place in London. Still got the accent. I can flatten a vowel at 30 paces.


----------



## cult

the emerald isle


----------



## JUICERWALES

pontypool - south wales


----------



## tint2000

birmingham


----------



## 2More

Born in Rio, Brazil.

Raised between Texas and Minnesota, in the US.

Been living in London for the last 4 years.

Messy.


----------



## coldo

SK-XO said:


> Im an evil scotsman


and Jock is my name,

i'm a sheep shagger from Aberdeen,

and causing pain is my game.

If your looking for trouble,

Your in the right place,

Don't look at me like that, or i'll headbutt your face

i'm a mean mother****er,

i was born that way,

and just because i wear a skirt don't think i'm ****in' gay.

Cause i'm an evil scotsman,

and Jimmy is my name,

i'm a sheep shagger from Aberdeen,

and causing pain is my game.

Now if your a woman,

married or not,

al take all your kit off and i'll dive in your mot,

i'll take your legs and spread them wide,

and then i'll put a wet suit on and shag you from inside,

i'm an evil scotsman,

and My name is Jock

and the girls are all gaggin' for a portion of my 10" cock,

Yes i'm an evil Scotsman

and my name is Jock

i've got one hand in my pocket

and i'm playing with my 10" cock

i don't care where you come from,

if your big or your small,

i've fought the best,

and i beat them all.

If your welsh or irish,

you wont have to die,

but if you are from England you can kiss your **** goodbye.

i'm an evil scotsman,

and Jock is my name,

if you don't like the rules don't play the ****in' game,

yes, i'm an evil Scotsman

my name is Jock!

and the girls are just dying for a portion of my 10" cock.

OH Yeah,

****er,

****ers,

Knob Heads.

Thankyou.


----------



## DB

Jem said:


> I am a Geordie but live in Brum


Like Hitler moving to Iraq..


----------



## MissBC

New Zealand 

NOT AUSSIE aye DB lmao


----------



## Guest

Virginia Water, ( next to Windsor).


----------



## pipebomb

Blackwood south wales


----------



## Markc

im from welsh


----------



## bizzlewood

south west london


----------



## uk-lion

south east london


----------



## Gazbeast

Markc said:


> im from welsh


+1


----------



## fosnchops

Im from here! Well I don't live in this house! You can probably make out I'm peering through the hedge!


----------



## elcollio

Any one else from wolves like myself


----------



## Ineisa

I am half Dutch - half Spanish but have lived in London 10 years now, although I just moved to Surrey to be closer to my horse! :bounce:


----------



## leafman

fosnchops said:


> Im from here! Well I don't live in this house! You can probably make out I'm peering through the hedge!


Pmsl peeping tom eh, anyway looks ace nice view 

Im from grangetown in middlesbrough live in leeds now but think iv answered this already


----------



## Jem

FPMSL K - GRANGETOWN - very scenic there isnt it hun xx


----------



## Jem

fosnchops said:


> Im from here! Well I don't live in this house! You can probably make out I'm peering through the hedge!


Fos :confused1: are you a stalker :lol:


----------



## Phez

Live in North Devon, in a nice little village that even people in North Devon havent heard of lol


----------



## fosnchops

Jem said:


> Fos :confused1: are you a stalker :lol:


Urr No..... :whistling:

I .....umm........ just thought the hedge framed the house nicely :lol:

I didn't think about what I was doing really. Hehe. Never been arrested before, just imagine if one of the neighbours had seen me an called the fuzz :wacko:


----------



## coxy1983

Im from Halifax West Yorkshire


----------



## physcult

sw15


----------



## In The Zone

I live in South Gloucestershire, but orignally from Brum.

Can you search for members by area? Would be good to find out who is local.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

In The Zone said:


> I live in South Gloucestershire, but orignally from Brum.
> 
> Can you search for members by area? Would be good to find out who is local.


I can't be far from you. I'm just over the border into Gloucestershire.

Where do you train?


----------



## In The Zone

I train at a small gym near Wotton-under-Edge and also Fitness First member (usually use Bristol Harbourside or Criibs Causeway).


----------



## andzlea69

warrington


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

In The Zone said:


> I train at a small gym near Wotton-under-Edge and also Fitness First member (usually use Bristol Harbourside or Criibs Causeway).


Oh, not familiar with that one. P'raps it's in a hotel or spa. May come look you up this year sometime for a workout. Always good to meet like-minded people. :thumb:


----------



## Nutz01

Essex boy through and through me.

Wonder how manyof those in the South East from Essex

Would do a poll on counties but thats a lot of poll options so ill forget that one:lol:

but i did start an Essex group some time ago, so if your from Essex go join.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/groups/essex-group.html


----------



## hamsternuts

born holloway, now in benfleet


----------



## abbey123

Surrey!


----------



## N3WS

Yorkshire!


----------



## Nutz01

hamsternuts said:


> born holloway, now in benfleet


Another Essex boy hey!

Going to have to start a thread to find out how many Essex boys on here.

Oh! sorry and girls


----------



## leeal

frum tarn Barnsley


----------



## cult

one of the biggest sh1tholes in ireland .ardoyne belfast


----------



## gymfit

Newquay Cornwall - yuck!


----------



## wastedtime

Sheffield!


----------



## Shady45

Swansea :thumb:


----------



## Bri

eastbourne!! and yess according to this poll, down here in the south east, we officially have the most muscle


----------



## egyption t

outsider...Alexandria Egypt


----------



## Robbo90

Leeds


----------



## xpower

Merseyside here :thumb:


----------



## Footsoldier

sunny ayrshire


----------



## miller25

west yorkshire


----------



## muscle monster

East Sussex


----------



## ValJ

*Hi Darling*

*
*

*
Well I am Mids born (Sutton Coldfield) and bred, and now living in Tamworth, Staffs.*

*
My gym came 2nd in the Midlands Small Business of the Year 2009, which was a brilliant effort, when they have only been open just over a year.*

*
*

*
Val x*


----------



## Haimer

Dorset.

South West!


----------



## Varmint

LaLa Land


----------



## yummymummy79

Lincoln


----------



## mick armstrong

atherstone

midlands


----------



## maxrevs

Originally from Kent, now live in British Columbia, Canada :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

thorpe village

surrey


----------



## mal

town mush! :thumb:


----------



## layla

From plymouth devon S.W .but now im living in sunny scotland lol..


----------



## Jake1436114563

I'm from an ugly lovely town. A pretty ****ty city.

Where ambition is critical.

If nobody get's these quotes..... I'll go.......... SPARE!


----------



## Jake1436114563

mal said:


> town mush! :thumb:


Haha, a fellow Swansea lad!


----------



## freeline

earth


----------



## cult

ARDOYNE ,BELFAST


----------



## Danjal

I'm living in the Hanwell/Ealing suburbs of London at the moment, not amazing but not bad!


----------



## Cliff

Mean Streets of South London..

:gun_bandana: :2guns: :scared: :sneaky2:


----------



## Dean00

Omagh, Northern ireland


----------



## zyzz

Bradford, West Yorkshire.

I'd much prefer to live in somewhere like Devon though.


----------



## Blood&amp;Sweat1

I'm from Fife Scotland where even plastic hub caps require locking wheel nuts!


----------



## stevens

part of the ayrshire massive on here:laugh:


----------



## Ineisa

half dutch half spanish


----------



## Malibu

I live in Bradford


----------



## sthelensboy1989

sunny st helens ( north west ) yes born and bred wullyback :thumb:


----------



## miller25

I was from Bradford, recently located to burnt oak, on the border of North London and Middlesex.


----------



## kingliam84

south west - Gloucester


----------



## Joey Goldcoast

Devon born and breed, strong in me arm and thick in me ead.

Dad was a Turk but I'm Devonshire though and though.


----------



## bigbear21

scotland but im a true yorkshireman through and through


----------



## scobielad

Yeah....Ayrshire soon to be massive.


----------



## pmt

barry wales


----------



## TprLG

South West... I am a zider drinker :beer:


----------



## engllishboy

Southsea :thumb:


----------



## shawi72uk

Warrington :rockon:


----------



## Bonzer

Mams Vag ga ga


----------



## I_so_l8

Born in Northern Ireland but now live in smelly Widnes.


----------



## tinkerbabe

from dublin emerald isle lived uk 20 year.. living in lake district at the moment.


----------



## rfc

Saaarf east - Reading to be precise. Berkshire born, berkshire bred, strong in the arm and 'fick in the 'ead*.

*Not including myself in that!


----------



## Paul85

Preston Lancs


----------



## Ryan16

SCOTLAND


----------



## Alex A

Im from the mean streets of Los Angeles


----------



## bradleyroblett

laaandon taaaaaan (london) well near there anyway hoddesdon in hertfordshire


----------



## The_Salmon

Cardiff


----------



## TURTLE21

wales


----------



## Guest

Was born in Russia, but moved here when was 13, becaus emy father is from down South.


----------



## gumballdom

i live in the south, between southampton and portsmouth


----------



## AWG

Leicestershire

but more precisly, Loughborough


----------



## LukeCrossan

Im from Leamington Spa


----------



## Incredibl3Bulk

Paignton- in Torbay, Devon.


----------



## D4V3

elgin - Scotland


----------



## ekko

Ah, would you put Scotland or London though? I'm from Wales but now in London, so I'd personally put London...


----------



## Nathb

Melboure, Australia


----------



## kikokbg

Outside UK


----------



## Aaron f

I'm from sunny Kent


----------



## doylejlw

kent, although am really a londoner.


----------



## Murray

Now living in Hove, recently relocated from Norfolk


----------



## ashie1986

walsall west mids


----------



## joe.b

bradleyroblett said:


> laaandon taaaaaan (london) well near there anyway hoddesdon in hertfordshire


 hoddesdon eh,was born there myself,went to westfield jmi.

i lived in norris rise...........some good times were had:thumbup1:


----------



## quinn85

north east wales, town called mold


----------



## TitanBiceps

Germany


----------



## MrT

S.Wales


----------



## Scott.EFC

*ELLESMERE PORT BAAABY!!*

Carlsberg dont make towns, but if they did..........it still wouldnt be better than E Port :tongue:


----------



## engllishboy

From Fareham but reppin Southsea now!


----------



## aka

Northamptonshire


----------



## Kermitt32

Cambridgeshire!


----------



## Little Ron

Surrfark


----------



## { KLAUS }

Manchester


----------



## Valleys Boy

Pontypridd (SOUTH WALES) woo hoo lol


----------



## m575

my house


----------



## Guest

Midlands......25 miles south of brum....er


----------



## fadel

East Midlands


----------



## Mark j

scottttttland


----------



## Vibrance

Woop midlands ftw


----------



## Matt 1

Laandan


----------



## EchoSupplements

From Newcastle


----------



## jack09

Wales - Newport


----------



## kev d

wigtownshire, scotland:thumb: ( when its dry ):laugh:


----------



## koicarp

im in reading


----------



## flexluke

luton


----------



## will-uk

LEEDS!!


----------



## Aaron f

Sunny Kent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaos1436114653

raised in London, Born in a Galaxy Far Far Away.....


----------



## mal

narnia.


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Hamster said:


> Yorkshire.


From West Berkshire but now residing in Sussex, Bath although originate from Holland :whistling:


----------



## Barker

Grimsby born 'n' bred, wrong in the head but good in bed!


----------



## Neoteny

Orpington, South East London


----------



## Magic Torch

Scotland, London, Hertfordshire, Essex, London now Hertfordshire again.....may try somewhere sunny soon LMAO


----------



## mal

Magic Torch said:


> Scotland, London, Hertfordshire, Essex, London now Hertfordshire again.....may try somewhere sunny soon LMAO


you get around dude,you got a caravan:thumb:


----------



## Hard Trainer

Midlands for me, West Midlands!


----------



## Diegouru

Uruguay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bizzlewood

london here


----------



## Yale

west of scotland here.


----------



## gemc1981

Hertfordshire


----------



## Guest

midlands


----------



## smithy2010

south london


----------



## anaboliclove

Big up the north west iron crew hard core anaboliclovers grrrrrrrr


----------



## neonlinux

Belfast - Norn Iron


----------



## Tensed

Repping For Southampton


----------



## nova vida

Huddersfield!


----------



## SoulXedge

Scotland.


----------



## Ukbeefcake

Gloucester


----------



## jimmy liverpool

Nrth Wales, but from N Ireland


----------



## Greshie

Started off in Berkhamsted Hertfordshire and ended up in Dumfries Scotland


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

GLASGOW 

or should i say

GLESGA :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

from liverpool originally. live in midlands now


----------



## luke80

I would have gone for east midlands but I wouldn't say I was south east. Just voted midlands.


----------



## shawi72uk

I'm from warrington


----------



## hamsternuts

I am not a citizen of any one country or place, but a citizen of the world.


----------



## deep85

norn iron aka northern ireland

belfast to be more precise


----------



## Stvjon41

Cwmfelinfach, South Wales


----------



## eddiemunster

Newcastle !! Wey aye man !! Andy Carroll 35mil f**k that


----------



## Ts23

Billingham born n bread hard as **** and good in bed


----------



## BoxerJay

North West - Liverpool

I hate it, it's a utter **** hole. lol


----------



## dingosteve

earth , generally


----------



## natch97

Bristol. Awesome place


----------



## Gavinmcl

Glasgow


----------



## Welsh

North Wales.


----------



## Yarminho

is stoke-on-trent up north or in the midlands? as im studying in Bristol everybody thinks im a northerner, but i believe im from the midlands


----------



## JB74

Ts23 said:


> Billingham born n bread hard as **** and good in bed


I lived there for a year just behind the merlin


----------



## JB74

Middlesbrough is my home, born and bread

Gotta love the smog


----------



## brails

Derbyshire


----------



## Kev1980

Cambridgeshire - shame you forgot to put East Of England or East Anglia on the poll


----------



## Ackers

Down south in Hampshire mate.


----------



## Simon01

Kent


----------



## vitty

Geordie land!


----------



## moby1991

London


----------



## illegaldanish

Northwich, Cheshire representtttttt haha


----------



## alis88

South West London here, Richmond upon Thames.


----------



## vlb

bonnie scotland


----------



## gymaddict1986

from surrey but now living in norfolk norwich


----------



## massiccio

bonnie Scotland .

imported.

Made in the superb Republic of Genoa, Liguria


----------



## Guest

Scotish and proud of it


----------



## alphadog

Telford, shropshire here


----------



## Mitch.

Originally North London.

Recently Moved to West Reading.

Attend university in Exeter.

Spend social time in Uzbekistan.


----------



## Replicator

Scotland :thumb:

Rep


----------



## C.Hill

Good old essex!


----------



## DiggyV

live in Shropshire, work and train in London


----------



## Geonix

Nottinghamshire atm


----------



## Gazzak

Cumbria


----------



## barsnack

County Antrim, home of George Best, the Titantic and Alex Higgins, in other words, we are responsible for some ****ty things


----------



## w3lly

Nottinghamshire


----------



## AuburnMuscle

Love how Scotland is just the one place


----------



## SASUK

Originally Midlands, now loving scottish winters in glasgow.... fun times


----------



## Hartman

Originally from London but now living in Manchester


----------



## daniron

Blackpool


----------



## QuadFather94

Bargoed South wales


----------



## TheThomo25

big hello from Gloucester :thumbup1:


----------



## huge monguss

Thought there would have been more from the north-east


----------



## Hicup

^ Northumberland


----------



## Wevans2303

Bedford.

Need a training partner, golds gym, hit me up.


----------



## Big Kris

Rochdale massive me


----------



## 1000

Wevans2303 said:


> Bedford.
> 
> Need a training partner, golds gym, hit me up.


 srs?

Moved to Bedford on Friday, looking for a gym. Gold's is most appealing but I'm trying to not use my car as much as possible and it's just a little far for biking it.

I live near Shakespeare Road; what are Venice and Flexibility like? They are closest in walking distance.

PS: see here:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Going-it-alone-m4475416.aspx


----------



## maverick1888

Glasgow city of culture


----------



## Kev1980

Cambridgeshire


----------



## 1000

Oh and near Preston originally. Trained at OSG Manchester, Exertrain Preston, Paul George's gym in Eccles, Catt's Gym Wigan and various others.


----------



## Barker

huge monguss said:


> Thought there would have been more from the north-east


Grimsby here, BRRRRAP


----------



## UncleSimit

Manc town


----------



## 1000

1ManRiot said:


> srs?
> 
> Moved to Bedford on Friday, looking for a gym. Gold's is most appealing but I'm trying to not use my car as much as possible and it's just a little far for biking it.
> 
> I live near Shakespeare Road; what are Venice and Flexibility like? They are closest in walking distance.
> 
> PS: see here:
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Going-it-alone-m4475416.aspx


McBump


----------



## Milky

maverick1888 said:


> Glasgow city of culture


Yep...

Rab C Nebit pure lapped it up so he did...


----------



## Milky

Valhala


----------



## Ste7n

The mean streets of Belfast...


----------



## JANIKvonD

<<< city of discovery :confused1: discover uv been robbed atleast twice a week


----------



## rufs

galway


----------



## Rayman

The Black Country :wink:


----------



## achilles88

born and bred manc


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

i came from my mammys tummy


----------



## Uk_mb

smackpool


----------



## Moonbeam

Cardiff City-South Wales


----------



## andy

broomhouse, edinburgh, midlothian, scotland, uk, the world, the solar system, the galaxy, the universe


----------



## big shrek

im from a toilet called hinckley


----------



## Pictor

Im from Manchester init bro... lol


----------



## AK-26

London Baby!!!!!!


----------



## VeNuM

Iz from da Ghetto :thumbup1:


----------



## Hendrix

Midlands but originaly from Warrington


----------



## 12 gauge




----------



## soob the dug

Was_Eric said:


> NEHHHHHHHVER - forget where your coming from
> 
> NEHH HEEHHHH VER - pretend that is all real
> 
> SUUUUUUUUM DAY - soon this will all be someone elses dream
> 
> this will be someone elses dreaaam
> 
> remember it now?


i sense 'gayness'!!! ;-)


----------



## soob the dug

Ayr, scotland


----------



## Ahal84

I'm not from Bradistan, but I live in Bradistan.


----------



## Simspin

*Bradford now this place sucks ass hard im about 2 doors away from a halifax post code never go to brad its shat and geting shater my football team sucks so dose my rugby team apart from t**hat im a proud bradfordian lol * :wacko:


----------



## Ahal84

Simspin said:


> *Bradford now this place sucks ass hard im about 2 doors away from a halifax post code never go to brad its shat and geting shater my football team sucks so dose my rugby team apart from t**hat im a proud bradfordian lol * :wacko:


Oh tell me about it mate. It's a complete shethole, don't matter what they will build here or make, it's these special people that ruin it.


----------



## Hayesy

Toxteth, North West


----------



## Simspin

2 true lol


----------



## Bigdawg2k11

Southampton


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Bristol.


----------



## JB74

Ts23 said:


> Billingham born n bread hard as **** and good in bed


As per your user name 

I lived at ts23 3px a fee yr ago


----------



## Cythraul

North Wales.

North Wales is Best Wales


----------



## Uriel

I'm from Babylon baby....................eye of the tiger


----------



## Sureno

I'm from my mummy and daddy


----------



## stuart.s

glasgow, bonnie scotland!!


----------



## Hendrix

I live in the midlands now, but come from Warrington. I sound like I am on shameless.


----------



## kennyscot

France !


----------



## digitalis

South Wales Valleys. No jobs, generally a ****hole I can't wait to leave though standard of living is cheap and some good hardcore gyms about.


----------



## Tombo

I live in London but I used to live in Devon.


----------



## Conscript

Tombo said:


> I live in London but I used to live in Devon.


Same here! :beer:


----------



## spudsy

Out in the sticks, but i s'pose Peterborough would be the nearest place that people would of heard of... probably


----------



## andy

my dads balls originally, then moved into my mum.

moved out of her snatch at a young age, and have been living in the real world for the last 32 years


----------



## cuggster

swansea in wales, where the having a mullet is still cool and people on steroids are as common as seagulls in brighton


----------



## Readyandwaiting

cuggster said:


> swansea in wales, where the having a mullet is still cool and people on steroids are as common as seagulls in brighton


townhill brap brap


----------



## cuggster

Readyandwaiting said:


> townhill brap brap


 east side me fella, trallwn!


----------



## welshfreemason

Living in the Peoples Republic of Swansea


----------



## asc

Widnes, it smells here.


----------



## no1_gym

davidsw8 said:


> Just wondered whereabouts people live? Interesting to see what areas of the country has the most muscle :thumb:


*Black country born & bred *


----------



## infernal0988

live on Norway born in Aberdeen


----------



## Conscript

Born in Torquay, now live in Kent


----------



## Fieryfilly

I've put Midlands although technically originally from West Midlands, now living in the East Midlands


----------



## brandon91

West Cheshire


----------



## 1010AD

It's already be proven the north has the most muscle mainly Manchester area


----------



## zack amin

1010AD said:


> It's already be proven the north has the most muscle mainly Manchester area


x2!


----------



## Ricky12345

Kent


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

I'm in Kent right now and this party ain't all that


----------



## secondhandsoul

Cardiff here.


----------



## DanielScrilla

awesomerobbo said:


> York.
> 
> Where Men are Men & Sheep are scared.


Yea boy close to southall hayes :thumb:


----------



## SS93

asc said:


> Widnes, it smells here.


I'm from widnes. Where abouts are you from. Agree on the smell too haha


----------



## montytom

Isle of Wight born and bred im what they call a caulkhead


----------



## 12 gauge




----------



## Gman81

I'm from Leicester sh1tty. It's alright in parts but not what is was


----------



## jay101

London and herts


----------



## MF88

Gman81 said:


> I'm from Leicester sh1tty. It's alright in parts but not what is was


You can say that again, it's a sh1thole.


----------



## Guest

I'm from 'ull.

Hopefully this year will see me spread my wings though.


----------



## alan_wilson

Congleton (Cheshire)


----------



## small for now

Middlesbrough, not the good parts either!


----------



## musclemate

Islington, London


----------



## Adam K

South London


----------



## Gman81

MF88 said:


> You can say that again, it's a sh1thole.


Not the best is it lol. I go into the villages as much as I can cause the town center is a dump! I'm near the Birstall, Thurmaston, Syston areas which aren't too bad.


----------



## mattiasl

I am from Sweden but I live in Australia, moving to the UK next year.


----------



## Peter VI

Liverpool


----------



## Blakard

Suburbs of Leeds:clap:although technically closer to Bradford city centre than Leeds:thumbdown:


----------



## just-that-ek

Portsmouth


----------



## Ahal84

Blakard said:


> Suburbs of Leeds:clap:although technically closer to Bradford city centre than Leeds:thumbdown:


Where do u train?


----------



## Blakard

Ahal84 said:


> Where do u train?


Was and always had been until this new year training at Altered Images in Pudsey but now i'm training at Virgin Active Bradford.


----------



## Ahal84

Blakard said:


> Was and always had been until this new year training at Altered Images in Pudsey but now i'm training at Virgin Active Bradford.


I am moving to Pudsey soon, thinking at trying out Altered Images. Is it any good? How come you moved to Virgin?


----------



## Dexsta

South East London, in an area called Deptford


----------



## Dave 0511

Don't know if I've already answered this thread but I flit between Doncaster and Portsmouth, mostly spend week in Portsmouth....

When in Doncaster I train at New Bodies (awesome awesome gym wish I could be there all the time), but I'm also a life member at Marathon (paid £199 when I was 15 lol), so had another 13 years out of them so far for free)

When in Portsmouth I train at one of various work gyms, used to train at City Gym, another one called Trojans I think, one in southsea which name i forget.... and also spent a year or so training at Strength Tec which is another great gym just don't get the time to get over there with work at the minute


----------



## K1NGCA1N

The bumhole of britain, Darwen.


----------



## jayDP

Liverpool


----------



## DoIEvenLift

SW


----------



## Blakard

Ahal84 said:


> I am moving to Pudsey soon, thinking at trying out Altered Images. Is it any good? How come you moved to Virgin?


Absolutely top gym mate, a number of semi and full pros have trained there.

If your looking for luxury and a fitness gym then it's not for you (scruffy & lack of facilities...often bog roll/soap is not even provided)

If you want very extensive bodybuilding equipment with pretty minimal anything else then join up, if your main aim is to add muscle AI is worth every compromise for everything else that it lacks.

I only moved because for under a fiver a month more I can train at Virgin which has a pool, sauna, jacuzzi and steam room. private showers, free training classes etc etc etc.

I will probably re-join AI in the future but for now i'm shedding my body fat/improving fitness more than I am adding muscle and thats no where near as easy to do at AI.

Hope this helps lad!


----------



## longjohnchafage

Fife, Scotland but from scumdee


----------



## sined

Wigan born and breed.


----------



## andwin37

Lincolnshire. Near Gainsborough.


----------



## Steuk

Wolverhampton!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

sined said:


> Wigan born and *bred*.


changed for you mate :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Leeds lass here


----------



## GeorgeUK-M

Dexsta said:


> South East London, in an area called Deptford


LEWISHAMMM!!! lol


----------



## sined

barrettmma said:


> changed for you mate :thumb:


Gulladowdlad!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

sined said:


> Gulladowdlad!


pmsl!

dont know what that says but cool! :cool2:


----------



## asc

SS93 said:


> I'm from widnes. Where abouts are you from. Agree on the smell too haha


I live right in the town centre nowadays...how bout you? Where do you train? I'm at DW purely for convenience but can see me changing to either stones or back to muscle and figure in the near future...for a sh1tty town and the size of it, we do ok for gym choices i think


----------



## SS93

asc said:


> I live right in the town centre nowadays...how bout you? Where do you train? I'm at DW purely for convenience but can see me changing to either stones or back to muscle and figure in the near future...for a sh1tty town and the size of it, we do ok for gym choices i think


I live in ditton. Used to train at classic world of fitness but not trained since june due to being unemployed. Working now so looking to start training again, been looking at stones myself. What's muscle and figure like?


----------



## anthony900220

Cape town south africa... Under a tree with the koi saan tribe:cool:


----------



## asc

SS93 said:


> I live in ditton. Used to train at classic world of fitness but not trained since june due to being unemployed. Working now so looking to start training again, been looking at stones myself. What's muscle and figure like?


Classic...didnt that get done for growing weed in the loft a while back?

Im not really a 'bodybuilder'...this forum is something i got involved with a couple of years back when i was a bit more committed, but got sucked into the community, but i reckon any bb would be happy with stones or muscle and figure. M&F kit is pretty old, functional, wide variety of kit and plates. Plus for a year it is only 200 quid upfront. If you can afford it in one hit it is a brilliant price. Quite a few scallies rear their head there but lota of serious trainers too...when i was there a while back the lad on reception was some sort of benching world record holder:thumbup: times arent too bad..weekends arent great for opening. Good gym i would say. I might make the move to stones soon though. Had a look there..iirc it was 25quid per month. Packed out but loads of good new kit there 

Also thinking of body fx in runcorn as i work that way nowadays..


----------



## SS93

asc said:


> Classic...didnt that get done for growing weed in the loft a while back?
> 
> Im not really a 'bodybuilder'...this forum is something i got involved with a couple of years back when i was a bit more committed, but got sucked into the community, but i reckon any bb would be happy with stones or muscle and figure. M&F kit is pretty old, functional, wide variety of kit and plates. Plus for a year it is only 200 quid upfront. If you can afford it in one hit it is a brilliant price. Quite a few scallies rear their head there but lota of serious trainers too...when i was there a while back the lad on reception was some sort of benching world record holder:thumbup: times arent too bad..weekends arent great for opening. Good gym i would say. I might make the move to stones soon though. Had a look there..iirc it was 25quid per month. Packed out but loads of good new kit there
> 
> Also thinking of body fx in runcorn as i work that way nowadays..


Yeah that's the place haha. It was allegedly one of the staff growing (well he went to prison) but other than that its not a bad place. Few idiots but that's just the town. Few mates train in stones and apparently its not bad at all, muscle and figures a bit too out of the way. Body FX is meant to be really good but againn, travel would be a pain (I don't drive!)


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

The Sea of Tranquility. :beer:


----------



## hometrainer

East anglia Suffolk


----------



## Andrewgenic

Midlands - Notts


----------



## Ukbeefcake

Cheltenham!


----------



## Marc2013

Sunderland


----------



## fitrut

West Midlands


----------



## Irish Beast

Liverpool but might move to West Midlands soon to stalk Rutty


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Liverpool but might move to West Midlands soon to stalk Rutty


im in Vilnius now, would you like to stalk me here?  :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast

Surely thats a made up place but will google it just incase! 

Need to dust of the old binoculars


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Surely thats a made up place but will google it just incase!
> 
> Need to dust of the old binoculars


its not, its lovely place with loads of snow now  proper winter  get a plane, couple hrs and youre here


----------



## Irish Beast

Also has a small red light district according to google. Its starting to sound appealling.

Im so bored today that I feel like just jumping on a plane to some random place. What are you having for lunch!


----------



## fitrut

Irish Beast said:


> Also has a small red light district according to google. Its starting to sound appealling.
> 
> Im so bored today that I feel like just jumping on a plane to some random place. What are you having for lunch!


haha told you  cheap women and beer, ok women not cheap but beer it is

get here and youll get cepelinai and traditional beer, and be warned, youll get fat just like me now  too much traditional food for me


----------



## Irish Beast

fitrut said:


> haha told you  cheap women and beer, ok women not cheap but beer it is
> 
> get here and youll get cepelinai and traditional beer, and be warned, youll get fat just like me now  too much traditional food for me


Interesting. I might actually plan a trip to Lithuania this year. Not had a holiday in ages

Im off the booze at the minute so this weekend is not good! I want to go there when I am able to drink the place dry!


----------



## ciggy

Bfd


----------



## animal adam

Leicester!!!!


----------



## Shaundasheep

North West of the UK, Warrington


----------



## Manton

Rainham, Essex.


----------



## ryda

manchester living in warrington


----------



## kane1000

From Down South but living in Yorkshire


----------



## Gab

Birmingham, West Mids.


----------



## Dimo

North Liverpool!!


----------



## -CP-

Lpool aswell!


----------



## paulandabbi

Burton on Trent, Staffs. Classed as West midlands with a East midlands postcode lol. I haven't seen anyone from here apart from me!


----------



## Dan 45

London originally; Hove now.


----------



## bigtoe900

SHAROOTS said:


> Northern Ireland but we call it Norn Iron because of our accent!! lol


 Right along side you buddy. Just joined the dungeon the other week.


----------



## B4PJS

Derby lad born and bred, but living down in Reading now.


----------



## Edinburgh

take a guess :whistling:


----------



## huarache

oh too many northern and midland bas tads on here


----------



## Mr_Morocco




----------



## trololoDROL

north east.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Margate.


----------



## johnnya

*norn iron...just above belfast*


----------



## jordidza

southampton-south west


----------



## casebian

oldham born and bread moved to ireland long time ago


----------



## Chris F

Raised on the mean streets of Wolverhampton, now moved out onto the sticks of Shropshire.


----------



## N.P

where about in wolves


----------



## Chris F

N.P said:


> where about in wolves


Merry Hill., not the dudley one  then moved to bradmore.


----------



## Guest

Born in camden, London

Live in west midlands.


----------



## Laurieloz

Born in Hull 1964

:confused1:

Travelled around 1988-2000

:cool2:

Back in Hull


----------



## jammin888

Sunny Essex would'nt move anywhere else in this country


----------



## Gynosaur

Thurrock, Essex.

Sh1thooooooole haha


----------



## Aslan

Witham in Essex at the min.

Moved up from Cornwall.

We all have our hard luck stories I suppose.....


----------



## Skye666

Kent..the garden of England...


----------



## Northern Lass

Leeds lass here


----------



## tamara

Porthcawl female here, south Wales


----------



## Chris F

tamara said:


> Porthcawl female here, south Wales


I did the entire coast of Wales in my vw van before i sold it. I love it down there.


----------



## Adz

Grew up in Blackburn, now live just outside Preston


----------



## Vince J

Edinburgh


----------



## d4n

Bedfordshire.......


----------



## Rubes

Although I'm from London, I've lived in many different places and now reside in Greater Manchester!


----------



## Xelibrium

North West here!


----------



## ar4i

Heathrow area!


----------



## Slater8486

Blackpool North West!


----------



## Boony

North west


----------



## synthasize

Birmingham originally but Yorkshire now


----------



## andyhuggins

Basingstoke. Anyone near to it?


----------



## muaythai

South West originally but now living in Northamptonshire, bloody hate the place its a steamin pile of crap!


----------



## spreader

Steel city


----------



## stuboy

Sunderland


----------



## biglad90

stuboy said:


> Sunderland


Washington for me originally, Durham now


----------



## shieldsy

Northern Ireland


----------



## Dan 45

Can't remember if I posted before...

Bromley, London before.

Now live in Hove, East Sussex


----------



## Diddums

Sydney, Australia. Well it's still part of the commonwealth.


----------



## Geonix

Nottinghamshire.


----------



## Fletch68

You definitely can't beat a good, honest Welshman.


----------



## Sully6000

Welsh boyo!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Dundee (east coast Scotland)


----------



## LaraMarks

Greece


----------



## Chris F

spreader said:


> Steel city


Where is that ? It sounds feckin awesome.


----------



## mozzwigan

my mother would never tell me


----------



## SlapStick

Walsall, west mids


----------



## spreader

Chris F said:


> Where is that ? It sounds feckin awesome.


Only the best city in the world


----------



## Dan94

East


----------



## BigTrev

my mum tosser

in truth a sh1t hole as every option you put was around these isles.

as far as im concerned I dung hole


----------



## Linc06

Independent Republic of S****horpe


----------



## DanishM

Denmark right here :thumb:


----------



## Paisleylad

Paisley!!

Famous for temazepan,drugs and ...well thats about it.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

From Lancashire originally, but settled in Kent with all the softy southerners


----------



## leedsgains

Linc06 said:


> Independent Republic of S****horpe


Love that its censored out the **** in scvnthorpe :sly:


----------



## Linc06

leedsgains said:


> Love that its censored out the **** in scvnthorpe :sly:


I know, the ****s...


----------



## SkipsnQuips

Bath/Bristol


----------



## DazUKM

SE


----------



## Benls1991

Kingston upon Hull, known locally as, ULL


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

Leicestershire


----------



## Hutchie91

originally east london, living in sheffield for the last 12 years


----------



## oCR7

Manchester & Perth, Western Australia checking in


----------



## inmotion

Sheffield & the glorious Stoke on Trent


----------



## The Jedi

Up north


----------



## ohh_danielson

North East, Middlesbrough!


----------



## gashead88

SkipsnQuips said:


> Bath/Bristol


where abouts mate?

Im in yate,bristol


----------



## paul xe

Another Bristolian here


----------



## Missing

Catford (London) but born in Woolwich


----------



## SJL1990

Have a place in London, Milan, and Paris. Currently residing in Dorset (South West).


----------



## jadeehart

Where are 14% of you hiding if you're from South East?! It's like trying to find a needle in a haystack when it comes to finding anyone even remotely interested in fitness round here :confused1: You all need to come find me! :lol:


----------



## rocky dennis

Born in Newcastle,live in Thailand.


----------



## biglad90

Sunderland/County Durham


----------



## mic8310

From Barnsley now living in Berkshire


----------



## rocky dennis

biglad90 said:


> Sunderland/County Durham


I wish you would fook off winning the derby's now LOL- Newcastle used to have a monopoly over the Mackems for ages, seems to have changed...Are you in Sunderland or Durham mate?


----------



## vinoboxer

Scotland - the Kingdom to be precise!!


----------



## Simspin

Bradford born n bred


----------



## hollisbball

jadeehart said:


> Where are 14% of you hiding if you're from South East?! It's like trying to find a needle in a haystack when it comes to finding anyone even remotely interested in fitness round here :confused1: You all need to come find me! :lol:


I'm in Reading and feel your pain, no one around here seems to even take the slightest bit of interest in fitness! :cursing:


----------



## jadeehart

hollisbball said:


> I'm in Reading and feel your pain, no one around here seems to even take the slightest bit of interest in fitness! :cursing:


Me too! Whereabouts in Reading??


----------



## GGLynch89

jadeehart said:


> Where are 14% of you hiding if you're from South East?! It's like trying to find a needle in a haystack when it comes to finding anyone even remotely interested in fitness round here :confused1: You all need to come find me! :lol:


160 men hunting you down right now. You brought this on yourself :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## jadeehart

GGLynch89 said:


> 160 men hunting you down right now. You brought this on yourself :laugh: :tongue:


That was the plan...:cool: :lol:


----------



## Smitch

jadeehart said:


> Where are 14% of you hiding if you're from South East?! It's like trying to find a needle in a haystack when it comes to finding anyone even remotely interested in fitness round here :confused1: You all need to come find me! :lol:


I train in Aldershot, not anywhere near Reading but in that general part of the country!


----------



## GGLynch89

jadeehart said:


> That was the plan...:cool: :lol:


 :w00t: there are special sites for that type of thing Jade POF should help.

Shame you dont live near Birmingham :rolleye:


----------



## hollisbball

jadeehart said:


> Me too! Whereabouts in Reading??


Well I'm actually in Melbourne, Australia at the moment! Coming back home in 2 weeks though, I'm over Winnersh side of Reading, yourself?



Smitch said:


> I train in Aldershot, not anywhere near Reading but in that general part of the country!


I used to live in Fleet, got quite a few mates over your way!


----------



## Smitch

hollisbball said:


> Well I'm actually in Melbourne, Australia at the moment! Coming back home in 2 weeks though, I'm over Winnersh side of Reading, yourself?
> 
> I used to live in Fleet, got quite a few mates over your way!


I actually live in Godalming near Guildford, you couldn't pay me to live in Aldershot.


----------



## hollisbball

Smitch said:


> I actually live in Godalming near Guildford, you couldn't pay me to live in Aldershot.


Yeah likewise, and that's coming from someone who has lived in Bracknell before. :lol:


----------



## Smitch

hollisbball said:


> Yeah likewise, and that's coming from someone who has lived in Bracknell before. :lol:


Probably equally as grim, I can see why you're now in Oz!


----------



## Gynosaur

From Mile End, currently live in Thurrock, Essex.


----------



## Wallace86

Near Inverness bonny wee toon haha


----------



## TBWFC

jadeehart said:


> Where are 14% of you hiding if you're from South East?! It's like trying to find a needle in a haystack when it comes to finding anyone even remotely interested in fitness round here :confused1: You all need to come find me! :lol:


Well I'm from camberley but train in Slough, but i used to spend most friday nights in Reading so quite local TBH.


----------



## CPsteve

From Liverpool , proud scouser and Englishman, god save the queen !!!


----------



## PurpleOnes

I live in Finland currently but planning on moving to UK in future.


----------



## Lokken

Planet earth. But i believe my ethnic origin is mars. Does that make one an immigrant?


----------



## Wheyman

I live in Worcester


----------



## Tinytom

Bristol. Originally from Worcester.


----------



## capncrunch

South East for me, a few miles outside Brighton. Used to live in Hertfordshire though.


----------



## TheGunShow

Durham,,North east guys


----------



## hollisbball

j0rd4n500 said:


> Well I'm from camberley but train in Slough, but i used to spend most friday nights in Reading so quite local TBH.


Rambo Cambo! I imagine you've had the unfortunate privilege of going to Tru?! :lol:


----------



## GaryMatt

I live in the sticks.


----------



## ableton

northampton


----------



## andyhuggins

Basingstoke.


----------



## Wheyman

Henley On Thames


----------



## andyhuggins

The weakness of their mind an beyond.


----------



## Dan the mann

I see theres alot of people on here from no


----------



## Kristina

I'm in a place that no one has ever heard of nor believe it's actually a place haha. Rickmansworth. Essentially NW London but technically Hertfordshire... and the next town is Watford (everyone always knows where Watford is - ) so it's always a conundrum trying to decide what to tell people!


----------



## Kiwi As

From London but raised in New Zealand. Half cast


----------



## Ben_Dover

Portsmouth ish


----------



## DuncRx7

Just outside of Stirling - Scotland.


----------



## liam1712

From milton Keynes but living in N.I


----------



## johnnya

just above belfast in gods coountry, fooking love it here


----------



## jjdlennon

Ham just outside london


----------



## gymlady

Manchester


----------



## Dan TT

Rovrum.


----------



## spankmonkeywill

from Scotland and living in Devon.

Put Scotland though


----------



## Gage

West Midlands, Wolverhampton:cool:


----------



## tomcatt

Liverpool


----------



## Edinburgh

Edinburgh


----------



## SwAn1

CHELTENHAM


----------



## aysandie

London with my parents :lol:

Lived in birmingham by myself before, but going to buy a flat for myself in london. I love it here, so much.... Uhm, multicultural women :thumb:


----------



## BigTrev

nosey fuker

my mum


----------



## ryda

gymlady said:


> Manchester


Bonjour my fellow Manc!


----------



## ryda

Sure I've posted before but anyway I'm from Manchester but I sleep train and shag the mrs in Warrington


----------



## T100

Essex, but I'm a Glasgow man by birth so more rab c than a joey!!!


----------



## gymlady

ryda said:


> Bonjour my fellow Manc!


Hellooooo


----------



## PantiePimp

On the border of the East and West midlands!!


----------



## leedw

I'm from Chorley Lancashire but now in Doncaster.


----------



## snuden

Denmark


----------



## infraredline

Currently in Virginia in the United States


----------



## solbre

Norway !!


----------



## Love2DL

There's a good spread of people, going by the poll results.


----------



## Deasy

Lochgelly in Fife,Scotland

Gods country..


----------



## Wardy33

Essex


----------



## wat_is_this

Newcastle woo


----------



## dj case

EAST MIDLANDS


----------



## mrssalvatore

dj case said:


> EAST MIDLANDS


Where abouts. ??


----------



## rsd147

Good Old Sheffield!!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Lee Maggs said:


> Chesterfield


We have 8 mutual Friends on fb


----------



## mrssalvatore

Lee Maggs said:


> Stalker hahahaha where u from?


Chesterfield  Bolsover ... Inbetween sheff and chesterfield


----------



## mrssalvatore

Lee Maggs said:


> I used to hang a round bolsover when I was younger. It's mainly lasses that I know. What's your name on Facebook so I can check out these mutual friends ;-)


I'll send it in a pm don't like to many personal details on here.


----------



## dj case

mrssalvatore said:


> Where abouts. ??


rainy leicester


----------



## mrssalvatore

dj case said:


> rainy leicester


  hate rain


----------



## dj case

mrssalvatore said:


> hate rain


but like leicester yes lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

dj case said:


> but like leicester yes lol


Yes  lol


----------



## dj case

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes  lol


kettles always on in leicester lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

dj case said:


> kettles always on in leicester lol


Can't beat a good brew


----------



## gearchange

I am from Heathrow Earth,although a few keep telling me I am on another planet..


----------



## Mikkeltaylor

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes  lol





Dan the mann said:


> I see theres alot of people on here from no





B|GJOE said:


> Can you add East Anglia or East of England to the poll. I live in Norfolk during the week and go home to Spalding Lincs at weekends. Both of which are neither north east or south east.





Scottevans820 said:


> Norwich, Norfolk


----------



## Colhoun1993

born in birmingham, now living in essex =/


----------



## mrssalvatore

What are you on ?


----------



## Mikkeltaylor

Sorry lol just getting use to Tapatalk and it seemed quote a load of posts as I was browsing through this thread...


----------



## peter_

london!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## gradziol

Some ppl will hate me for it but fcuk it 

I am from Poland (probably u have heard that to many times) but moved to UK when I was 21. I am 30 now and not rly thinking about going back so will apply for British Passport next year (if I will find spare £1k  .

So now I can say I am from Manchester


----------



## Guest

West Midlands.


----------



## Mikkeltaylor

Norwich


----------



## zasker

preston, north west.


----------



## Quintillius

From Jamaica originally but now live in Essex


----------



## seandog69

belfast, west siiiide


----------



## Heavyassweights

Quintillius said:


> From Jamaica originally but now live in Essex


wagwan bruv


----------



## Captain lats

Heavyassweights said:


> wagwan bruv


wagwan bruv


----------



## Quintillius

Heavyassweights said:


> wagwan bruv


If I got £1 for eveytime someone said wagwarn to me I would be a very very rich man :lol:

Gonna have to teach you brits some new greetings and patois sayings! Excluding bacon(brits pronounce it like Beercan)haha :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmy26

Hull ---- City of Culture (yeah i laughed in my head even typing that)


----------



## Armitage Shanks

Gravesend...


----------



## Pugsie

Cumbria


----------



## AlexB18

Leeds - The pride of Yorkshire "opens can of worms" :lol:


----------



## babyarm

From St. Lucia originally but live in sunny surrey now


----------



## -dionysus-

Hammersmith

London Town


----------



## IronJohnDoe

London


----------



## FelonE1

Oxford


----------



## peter_

...London...


----------



## notorious1990

Bristol


----------



## gsxrthou

Penzance Cornwall


----------



## Davyy

Good old Pompey!


----------



## gaz90

born in chesterfield.

living in Cavan, Ireland.


----------



## Simspin

Bradford west Yorkshire.

That's why I'm so multi cultural


----------



## Ahal84

Simspin said:


> Bradford west Yorkshire.
> 
> That's why I'm so multi cultural


Lived in Bradistan, what a **** hole.

Where do you train? I used to go to bodyflex.


----------



## Simspin

Ahal84 said:


> Lived in Bradistan, what a **** hole.
> 
> Where do you train? I used to go to bodyflex.


Cheers mate lol I live in Clayton heights, prity much Halifax. Train at planet fitness on Halifax rd. 14 years been going there man & boy


----------



## JB131

Surrey


----------



## Wheyman

From Henley on Thames

Live in Worcester

oh how the mighty have fallen


----------



## Sim0x

I'm from Teesside.


----------



## Fraser991

Aberdeen


----------



## Pinky

The heart of The Black Country  Netherton, Dudley


----------



## Natalie

Davyy said:


> Good old Pompey!


Best city


----------



## combo110

South London


----------



## Davyy

Natalie said:


> Best city


It is, I honestly wouldn't want to live anywhere else!


----------



## 31205

Accrington :-/


----------



## SwAn1

Sout side central


----------



## The Sweeney

Wirral, North West.


----------



## Lighty02

Chelmsford


----------



## gummie19

Holland


----------



## sniper16

margate


----------



## norcal1916

Manhattan


----------



## Snake

Liverpool


----------



## Kazza61

Fascinating that this thread was started in 2009 and has lasted for 5 years and 45 pages. Yet in all that time, the OP has only amassed the grand total of one like!


----------



## littlejames

London


----------



## Yamato

outside uk but living in london atm


----------



## IronJohnDoe

I am Italian but I live in London from almost 6 years


----------



## MrTwisted

At this moment in time it's kent.


----------



## EpicSquats

The Sweeney said:


> Wirral, North West.


Wirral rhymes with squirrel. You win this thread.


----------



## Katarina

I live in Witney, South-east England, but originally from Slovakia. :thumb:


----------



## Derrick

sniper16 said:


> margate


Same


----------



## r33-tom

North Kent


----------



## Dapps

Luton home of those ****ty orange planes that take you to spain for cheap :thumb:


----------



## notdorianyates

Near the mighty Sheffield and Chez Vegas


----------



## Flaxmans

View attachment 161970


----------



## Major Eyeswater

sniper16 said:


> margate


I was at the Winter Garden on Saturday


----------



## Wheyman

Worcester


----------



## Kazza61

spicewood1990 said:


> there you go, your level with him now


Now we can start our own club!


----------



## mlydon

Ireland


----------



## garethd93

north east England


----------



## Robhall2805

garethd93 said:


> north east England


Coordinates?


----------



## garethd93

latitude:

54.999424

longitude:

-1.427406000000019

roughly


----------



## b4tm4n

Spain


----------



## Waffle

South east - Essex (Easy girls)


----------



## Dai the drive

I is London Welsh, isn't it.


----------



## DB86

Dudley


----------



## the wee man

Fife,Scotland

cheers shaun


----------



## Kane T

English from Spain.


----------



## Dannyy

Manchester


----------



## spikedmini

Southampton


----------



## Troop

My yam is in Cumbria marra.


----------



## Prince Adam

Eternia


----------



## AgoSte

Anyone from Italy like me?


----------



## ohh_danielson

Middlesbrough


----------



## Dr Longrod

Ireland, but living in Lincoln 5 years now


----------



## Mhoon

East, central Scotland.


----------



## Heavyassweights

sniper16 said:


> margate


 @IGotTekkers has prob slayed your mrs


----------



## IGotTekkers

Heavyassweights said:


> @IGotTekkers has prob slayed your mrs


Im more of a ramsgate hound these days, £1 drinks down the harbour bar tonight, report to MA for slut reports in the morning :lol:


----------



## Oli1988

Bournemouth all my life until recently now Clacton lol


----------



## Noodles1976

davidsw8 said:


> Just wondered whereabouts people live? Interesting to see what areas of the country has the most muscle :thumb:


Well son, do you know the birds and the bees?


----------

